# Leigh guide bushing installation



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Gonna sound like a dumb question... I see a "line" in the router base plate of several videos, for indexing the Leigh guide bushing, where does that line go? 
Just randomly marking the base plate doesn't seem like the greatest idea, I assume it goes either parallel with or 90° to the jig, but to be sure, which way? 

Thanks! 
Jack Wilson


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Might be good to reference one of those videos just to be clear. Can you post a link?


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

OK now this makes sense as the bushing is oblong and the line on the base if a reference point as to where the bushing is adjusted, 10 being widest and 0 the smallest. So I would think, and this needs to be tested, I would install the bushing and then draw a line using a pencil with the bushing at either the 0 or the 10 position. Make a test cut, then rotate to the opposite and make another cut. The 10 cut should be wider and the 0 the tightest. I don't see there being a "right" place for the line other than as the reference point of the bushing in 1 or the 2 extreme positions. Or if you want a permenant marking then make it and then mount the bushing so it is aligned accordingly. But if this really doesn't make sense I'd call Leigh after reading the manual again just to be sure.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Right, but the question is, which way does the line go? Perpendicular or parallel to the jig?


----------



## woodykeith (Sep 30, 2014)

Perpendicular


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @woodykeith


----------

